# Best Uncapping Knife



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I have always used a Pierce hot knife with preset temp, thermostat is in the blade.
Got a Kelley's jiggle knife and that works even better.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Jiggle knife would be nice, but those cost more than I've ever made selling honey.

I'm only around 25 supers in this year, which is a lot for me so I may change my mind next year, but I'm currently okay using the more budget friendly hot knife until I have a good honey market/income.

Small steps. We're moving up from a $40 amazon knife here lol

Is this who you're talking about? Seems like a thin enough blade and might fit the bill.





UNCAPPING KNIFE – NORTH AMERICAN MODEL | Pierce Beekeeping Equipment







www.piercebeekeeping.com


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Uncapping plane be even faster? They're about the same price.








Uncapping Plane 110 v - Right Hand


Check out the deal on Uncapping Plane 110 v - Right Hand at Mann Lake Bee & Ag Supply




www.mannlakeltd.com


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

I prefer a serated unheated knife.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

bushpilot said:


> I prefer a serated unheated knife.


I was going to order one of those to try as well. I run all medium supers and it seemed like they are just as fast on a medium than a heated knife.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

mtnmyke said:


> Uncapping plane be even faster? They're about the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used the Maxant plane for many years and would never switch.
Imagine the wrist action for each.
With a knife,the force is at a push at a right angle to the wrist and arm but with a plane the force is a pull in line with the arm. Much less tiring.With practice you learn to get the low spots with an edge.
I hold my frame vertical and pull down so there is a learning curve to keep the cappings


off of your knuckles!

My only complaint is that I wish it were a little wider. Perfect size for a shallow frame but a med takes an extra stroke.

A cheapo router speed control from Harbor Freight makes a good thermostat.

Note: the cutting depth is adjustable and may take a few tries to get it perfect.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Over the years we have used capping fork, various types of prickers, slit uncapper, cold knife, hot knife and a capping plane. My order of preference in which I prefer

Capping plane or hot knife. First time you use either, enlightening. the plane is easier on the wrist, the hot knife gives nice evenly cut comb and we see a lot less extractor dance because of it.

All the rest - Each and every one has it's issues. For years we focussed on methods that leave us with no big amount of cappings to clean up, but in the end, they dont do a very good job and / or are terribly fiddly.

In the earlier years, doing 3 to 6 boxes, uncapping was not much of an issue. Always messy and we had plenty of time to do the next frames while a couple spun in a 2 frame extractor, just used the fork. Later doing 10+ boxes and using an 18 frame extractor, we tried the roller that pricks holes, it get clogged up with wax to quick. We tried a slit uncapper, and it takes forever to spin out the frames using that one. I picked up a plane a couple years back at a club auction of 'old stuff', it was a very old capping plane with a frayed cord, I thought I was 'priming the pump' so to speak by bidding 2 bucks to get things started in the auction. Nobody else bid, and I ended up taking it home. For giggles, we tried it out, frayed cord and all. The next season we planned to use it, frayed cord was fixed, but part way thru the day the heating element died, so we tried out the old used hot knife I had bought at the same auction.

If you look on the shelf in our honey shed today, you will find a brand new hot knife, and a brand new capping plane. The slit uncapper will be donated at some point. The serrated knife is cleaned up and back in the kitchen where it belongs. The capping forks are still in the honey shed but the roller with spikes is now in the kitchen, it gets used to perforate pizza crust before toppings go on.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes the speed king hot knife and a fork to get the low spots.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

How many frames? I prefer a long, serrated bread knife, but only do 6 mediums on average. There are members here that do more and prefer it over the hot knives. But if I had a lot, I would consider a planer. J


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

I'll be about 25 supers full this year.

I ordered an uncapping knife but am still debating between a hot knife and a planer.

All supers are mediums so if a planer would do them in one pass it sure would be handy.

Yet the Speed King comes highly recommended and looks incredibly thin, especially compared to my Amazon special.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Go for it! It's only money. Time is more valuable by far. J


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Just pulled the trigger on the Speed King. Mann Lake was having a sale so ended up with the Control Unit built into the cord. Probably didn't need it, but it was on sale so I had to!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

go to Walmart and get a somewhat high end electric knife, give it a try for the $$ you may be surprised.

will work on the thanksgiving turkey as well.

GG


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

mtnmyke said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Speed King. Mann Lake was having a sale so ended up with the Control Unit built into the cord. Probably didn't need it, but it was on sale so I had to!


That's the exact one I bought last year. I love it. Word of caution: don't set the control too high or you'll burn things.....like the plastic table I set it on... D'OH!

BTW: Congratulations mtnmyke, on your new role here.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

lemmje said:


> That's the exact one I bought last year. I love it. Word of caution: don't set the control too high or you'll burn things.....like the plastic table I set it on... D'OH!
> 
> BTW: Congratulations mtnmyke, on your new role here.


Thank you!


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Gray Goose said:


> go to Walmart and get a somewhat high end electric knife, give it a try for the $$ you may be surprised.
> 
> will work on the thanksgiving turkey as well.
> 
> GG


I looked into this but many reviews claims they mucked up when honey got between the blades, burning up the motor.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I recently bought an uncapping plane and used it last year for the first time. I like it a lot. It takes a lot of the wear off of my wrist.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Michael Bush said:


> I recently bought an uncapping plane and used it last year for the first time. I like it a lot. It takes a lot of the wear off of my wrist.


I was about 49/51 on plane vs knife. I figured I'd go with a knife since it's what I know and am setup for. If it's not much better than my Amazon special I'll rebuild my uncapping tank during the dearth and try a plane next year.


----------

